# Staying positive after IVF BFN



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there,

This is first posting so not sure how it all works!  My history is:

TTC since Sep 2003, diagnosed with 2 wombs, endemetriosis, PCOS and scarred tube.  Tried 6 months on clomid, eventually resulting in ecptopic pregnancy in Jan 06.  Had 2 operations to make one womb and remove the septum in 2006. Cancelled IVF in Oct 07 because the sniffing down reg drug didn't work.  IVF in Jan 07 resulted in BFN.  

It's such a long journey and trying to stay positive, but it's sooo hard.  Reading this website really does help though.  Hoping to start 2nd IVF in March/April time.

Sarah


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

hi sarah, i'm new today also, feel like a new start. 

I had iui and it failed, now on the waiting list at the glasgow royal but waiitng list is sooo long....

lambkins


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi

Really sorry to hear that. But keep your pecker up and try not to get down. This site is brilliant, puts your mind at ease knowing that there are other ladies out there going through the same thing.

I am currently using the nasal spray - just started yesterday after being on prostap for 4 months!

Where abouts are you being treated?

Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm sorry to read everything you've been through 

I've moved your post to this Negative Cycle board and I'm sure you'll get lots of support & advise from the lovely ladies on this website 

Wishing you loads of luck with your next treatment  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Sorry to hear your news. I have just had a BFN today, 1st IVF. We will also try again in Mars/April. We have to focus on the next one now. Fingers crossed!
Take care. It is hard, much harder than I thought, but we WILL get there in the end.
Sending you lots of  

Hope4best


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Sarah

I'm sorry to hear about all you've been through so far.  Perhaps I'm not the best person to give you words of comfort as I might scare the living daylights out of you (having had so many treatments) but I still have hope.    If you were trying naturally - you woudn't expect to get pregnant the first month of trying so try not to worry too much.  

I hope you get some words of reassurance and I wish you every success.  

Hope4best.  Sorry to hear your terribly sad news.  I hope you can still hope for the best too

jayne


----------

